
How the iPhone 6 "ruined" Apple - jseliger
http://leancrew.com/all-this/2016/01/how-the-iphone-6-ruined-apple/
======
nextweek2
It's clear that we've entered into the maturity stage of the product
lifecycle. Devices are not innovating like they were 3 years ago and that's
OK. It means things have reached a plateau and you'll see a focus on
optimising.

Apple's growth is going to be flat, that's expected. If they want to see
growth they've got to create a new market.

I hope for their sake they are working on a car and it isn't just an OS for
car manufacturers. Apple excel at optimising the whole process, they could
wipe Tesla Motors from the map with some of their classical execution.

